# Sexing baby rabbits help



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi ‍♀ I have a litter of 5 baby mini lops who are 5 weeks old friday and absolutely gorgeous. Obviously when they are 8 weeks old I will be needing to find them new homes. I’ve been trying to study the genital areas so I can sex them myself but to be honest they all look the same. I know it’s easier when they are 8 weeks, but what I’m wondering is if anyone is good at sexing them earlier so I’m aware before they need to be rehomed. Please note I am not a breeder, this was an accidental litter. My buck was neutered end of July


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

If you can get clear pictures of their nether regions we can have a go. Make sure you have applied pressure either side so the tube “pops out” as it’s the shape of this we need to see to determine sex.


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok great thanks, I’ll try and get some pics tomorrow


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

I have a feeling these probably aren't good enough are they?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

ghost is a girl, minnie is a boy


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

As @Corneal said ghost is a girl and minnie look like a boy


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Oh ok Thankyou! Didn’t think you’d be able to tell because the pictures blur when I get close. I’ll take pics of the other 3 later to see if you can help with them. Thankyou so much!


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

My other bunnies, I thought I was figuring it out but I’m not so sure the pictures looked a bit different to what I was seeing in real life


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

coco and binky are girls, bluey's a boy


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

I would also agree on coco and binky being girls but not that sure with blue because it’s blurry. 

Make sure to check later at 7 weeks, just to make sure no bunny changed. Because some bucks can look like a girl


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok Thankyou so much! Perhaps I’ll come back onto this post in a couple of weeks and double check with you guys if that’s ok


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Abbie, I'm writing a book about rabbit care, would you mind if i used your photo of minnie in my book? the photo i took of my book of his bits didnt come out properly

thanx


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes that’s fine


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Abbie Holland said:


> Yes that's fine


Thankyou


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

No problem


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi again! My beautiful babies are 7 weeks tomorrow, would it be ok to take and upload some pics today for you guys to help me confirm the sexes? Thankyou xx


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Here are recent pics, obviously I’m not an expert but I think you guys were right the first time. I can see the difference now. If you could confirm I’d really appreciate Thankyou x


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

Minnie look like a boy, I’m a bit hesitant what sex Blue have but the others are girls

Because blue seem to have a slit like a girl.


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, I did think this myself and I don’t really know what I’m looking for. If anyone else can give their opinion I would really appreciate it


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

@Corneal would you mind giving me your opinion please thanks x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Merixie said:


> Minnie look like a boy, I'm a bit hesitant what sex Blue have but the others are girls
> 
> Because blue seem to have a slit like a girl.


Id agree with this.

Do you have a macro setting on your phone/camera?


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

No idea, I have an iPhone 12 mini? Maybe I’ll try and apply a bit more pressure and repost the picture see if that helps?


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Probably not anymore helpful but here are some more pics of bluey x


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

X


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

From those pics id say female.


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok Thankyou for your help x


----------



## Abbie Holland (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve just asked a breeder I know and she said she thinks girl so I guess I’ll go with that lol x


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Abbie Holland said:


> @Corneal would you mind giving me your opinion please thanks x


i say minnie and binky are boys the rest are girls


----------

